
A billion Android phones are vulnerable to new Stagefright bugs - guardian5x
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/10/a-billion-android-phones-are-vulnerable-to-new-stagefright-bugs/
======
eonwe
I wonder how much of these problems static analysis could catch.

Also, does Google use fuzzing to test its own libraries? The original
Stagefright bugs were found by a fuzzer:
[http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/afl/](http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/afl/)

